# Parmesan cheese



## redbourn

I tried two supermarkets and a specialty cheese store but couldn't find Parmesan cheese.

Is there a local one that I can substitute?

Thanks.

Creamy Garlic Mashed Potatoes

Prep Time 5 mins

Cook Time:30 mins

Serves 4

Ingredients

1lb / 450g of russet potatoes 
3/4 tablespoon of kosher salt 
5oz / 30g (2 cups) of half-and-half 
2oz / 55g of grated Parmesan
2 cloves garlic, crushed 

Directions

Peel and dice the potatoes, making sure all of them are approximately the same size. 

Place in a large saucepan, add the salt, and cover with water. 

Bring to a boil over medium-high heat and then reduce heat to maintain a rolling boil. 

Important: Continue cooking until potatoes fall apart when pricked with a fork. 

Heat the half-and-half and the garlic over medium heat until simmering, then remove from heat and set aside. 

Remove the potatoes from the heat and drain off the water. 

Mash and add the garlic to the cream and Parmesan mixture, then stir to combine. 

Let stand for five minutes or until the mixture thickens, and then serve.


----------



## canoeman

Not really, Portugals better for softer creamier cheeses, but we've never had a problem finding it block or grated ugh! or it's cheaper cousin in Continente, Intermarche, Jumbo, Pingo Doce, Mini Preco, the major supermarkets.

Not Parmesan but Soa Jorge from the islands is a very strong cheese akin to Cheddar if you've cravings


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Not really, Portugals better for softer creamier cheeses, but we've never had a problem finding it block or grated ugh! or it's cheaper cousin in Continente, Intermarche, Jumbo, Pingo Doce, Mini Preco, the major supermarkets.
> 
> Not Parmesan but Soa Jorge from the islands is a very strong cheese akin to Cheddar if you've cravings


Thanks.

There is a Mini-Preco and a Maxi Loja nearby but the others I don't have, or not without a car anyway.

Maybe I will look next time I'm across the river or in Setubal.

I bought a packet of grated 4 Queijos which tasted fine in the mashed potatoes along with the garlic - http://i40.tinypic.com/2rnvadi.jpg

I love the soft cheese akin to camembert and brie and Ruffles potato chips too but I only buy them on rare occasions or I'd gain weight like crazy.

Michael


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Corte Ingles sells prepackaged wedges of parmegiano reggiano and grana padano, and from time to time I see it at Pingo Doce. My local Mini Preco doesn't sell it, but occasionally they do have an almost- hard cheese sold in a wedge (sorry, forget the name) that is a fair substitution in an emergency.


----------



## redbourn

bom dia lisbon said:


> Corte Ingles sells prepackaged wedges of parmegiano reggiano and grana padano, and from time to time I see it at Pingo Doce. My local Mini Preco doesn't sell it, but occasionally they do have an almost- hard cheese sold in a wedge (sorry, forget the name) that is a fair substitution in an emergency.


Thanks. Next time I cross the bridge from Costa da Caparica I will go into Corte Ingles.

I bought a printer there for a very good price.

Michael


----------



## bom dia lisbon

That's good to hear you got a good price at Corte Ingles! Usually I find that they have an excellent selection, excellent customer service, but high prices. 

For computer things, etc, I find that FNAC and Worten tend to have better prices. Just a suggestion so you can comparison shop in the future


----------



## JohnBoy

Parmegiano reggiano is always in stock in our Contiente, Pingo Doce and Jumbo. Hopefully you can get to one of those.


----------



## siobhanwf

Also stocked in Lidl and Aldi!!!!!


----------



## canoeman

Ah! not in our Lidl


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Ah! not in our Lidl


And I don't have either of them.

I don't mind the fact that the availability of some things is different here, because there are also many things available to me here that would be difficult to find in other countries.

Not sure in Israel or many parts of the UK where I could go and buy a slice of tamboril for example.

Then there are some things that I do find odd.

The only peppercorns that I've found so far are mixed black and white.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

You can buy black, white and red, maybe it's just finding your way around, Lisbon should give you many more options than a lot of us have, we have too, well we don't have too but do shop across wide areas and quite a number of different shops or online to indulge our shopping habits as what one shop does another doesn't.

Sure this one we use occasionally is Lisbon based Ayur - Loja de Produtos Alimentares e Produtos Ayurvédicos. Comprar Especiarias, Molhos, Massas e mais - Ayur


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> You can buy black, white and red, maybe it's just finding your way around, Lisbon should give you many more options than a lot of us have, we have too, well we don't have too but do shop across wide areas and quite a number of different shops or online to indulge our shopping habits as what one shop does another doesn't.
> 
> Sure this one we use occasionally is Lisbon based Ayur - Loja de Produtos Alimentares e Produtos Ayurvédicos. Comprar Especiarias, Molhos, Massas e mais - Ayur


Thanks. 

For me to go into Lisbon proper is 40 minutes each way to Praca de Espanha plus waiting time for buses and then a bus or metro from there and back.

Not a big deal, but not something to do for one or two items. 

I will make a list and then buy all in one go next time I'm there.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

For us were talking 100+kms to our nearest major city with worthwhile extra shopping maybe an easier journey but like you not for a few items


----------



## redbourn

This works pretty well but be sure to buy the hard one.

Queijo da ilha S. Jorge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Jorge_cheese


----------

